# Bush has achieved his major objective



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

I do not want to say he is a good president, but he certainly is close to win democracy in Iraq. Cooperation of different groups at voting was impressive, they certainly have conciousness of one peoople of Iraq. Now, we will see, if the price we paid for their freedom was not too high. Iraqi cerrtainly want us out. How about profits from contracts, oil sales, etc.? Will they be shared with Europeans or with us? May be they will try to keep it all for themselves?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I have to admit I never expected you to say something fair about Bush. Your post impresses me.

As to sharing their oil revenues that should not be mandatory we went to Iraq for our own strategic goals attempting to establish a democratic country in the center of the islamic world to weaken the effects of Islamic fundamentalism and its threat to our way of life.

Its their oil not ours and they don't owe us anything but simple gratitude for freeing them.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :eyeroll: Bobm uke:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Intelligent post 224....


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Interesting............... watching Wesley Clark this weekend I noticed he also is starting to change his criticism about the President and Iraq to a more favorable tone as has several other's that routinely spew unsupported propaganda. Wonder what's brought on that change....... :wink:


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Bobm said:


> I have to admit I never expected you to say something fair about Bush. Your post impresses me.
> 
> As to sharing their oil revenues that should not be mandatory we went to Iraq for our own strategic goals attempting to establish a democratic country in the center of the islamic world to weaken the effects of Islamic fundamentalism and its threat to our way of life.
> 
> Its their oil not ours and they don't owe us anything but simple gratitude for freeing them.


Democracy in Iraq is not established yet. It is nice to see Iraqi people, at least some of them, who want democracy and have good hopes. How many more lives we are prepared to sacrifice? How much more money to spend to help them? What would be our next war for saimilar objectives? Iran?


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Gohon said:


> Interesting............... watching Wesley Clark this weekend I noticed he also is starting to change his criticism about the President and Iraq to a more favorable tone as has several other's that routinely spew unsupported propaganda. Wonder what's brought on that change....... :wink:


What seems hopeful is the idea that Iraq may stay as one nation. Are they willing to fight for themselves? This is still a question. Voting alone does not solve the problem, it breeds good feelings only. So far they did not show much will power to fight. This was the same in S Vietnam. They wanted democracy, but they left the fighting to us.


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

Democracy has not started in Iraq until there is a peaceful transfer of power.

I think we are on the right track though.

Jeff Given


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Sevendogs wrote:

They wanted democracy, but they left the fighting to us.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now just when was tha last time you were in Iraq monitoring or participting in an action?????

As I understand the folks on the ground ... the Iraqi forces are on the improve ... unless you know something they don't ... you might keep the old "Pie Hole" closed.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I don't claim to be a Republican, But I sure as hell ain't no democrat!


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

Remington 7400, I like the "cut o' your jib!"
:welcome:

-Dave


----------

